# Various from January



## davholla (Apr 13, 2022)

Springtail from the allotment not sure of id.
Grid ref TQ 40104 68783
The real size is 1.57 mm, magnification is 4.62


IMG_2661_Springtailv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Mite from the allotment TQ 40104 68783
The real size is 1.21 mm, magnification is 6.3


IMG_2670_Mitev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Histricostoma argenteolunulatum juvenile
From the allotment there were 3 of these TQ 40104 68783
The real size is 0.88 mm, magnification is 4.62
I am the only person to have photograhed this in the wild in the UK


IMG_2689_Harvestmanv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


Springtail on the allotment TQ 40104 68783 
Tomocerus minor
The real size is 2.2 mm, magnification is 4.19


IMG_2697_Springtailv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Beetle larva in the allotment TQ 40104 68783

The real size is 2.79 mm, magnification is 4.1


IMG_2699_Beetle_larvav2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Isotomurus unifasciatus


IMG_2709_Springtailv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 13, 2022)

Another nice set of creepy crawlies.....


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 14, 2022)

Nice set!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 15, 2022)

Interesting lil things, you must be getting to know them pretty well. #6 is my fav.


----------



## davholla (Apr 21, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> Interesting lil things, you must be getting to know them pretty well. #6 is my fav.


Thank you yes I am - it helps that there is not a massive variety in the UK in the winter. (Particularly in urban environments).


----------

